# Soundausgabe in Spielen



## Proggy (23. Feb 2007)

Hallo,

bevor ich ins Detail gehe, möchte ich hier erstmal eine grundsätzliche Frage stellen. Ich habe ein Spiel programmiert, das ihr auch unter untenstehender Adresse gerne mal spielen könnt. 
was ich aber mal wissen möchte: *Ist Sound ein Problem, vielleicht bei Java-Applets??*
Also ich kriegs nicht hin, den Mausklick mit einem Geräusch zu versehen. Kurioserweise läuft lokal alles, wenn ich das Applet in Eclipse, der Entwicklungsumgebung, starte. Aber online iss nix zu hören. Arbeite mit einer .au-Datei.

http://www.ramschmarkt.de/clickme/anmeldungcq.php

dort einfach mit 
andreas
und dem Passwort
asdfg1

anmelden


Gruß
Andreas


PS.: Falls was nicht läuft, freue ich mich über Rückmeldungen[/b]


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Feb 2007)

Wie hast du die Audiodatei eingebunden?


----------



## Proggy (24. Feb 2007)

Hallo,

zuerst lade ich die .au-Datei, die ich mit in die .jar-Datei eingebunden hab.


```
klickclip=getAudioClip(getCodeBase(),"click.au");
```


und bei einem Mausklick gebe ich sie aus


```
public void mousePressed(MouseEvent event)
		{
		    int aktpunkte;
			
		   
		    			    	
		    
		    
		    koorx=event.getX();
			koory=event.getY();
			if ((koorx>=506&&koorx<=616)&&(koory>=180&&koory<=240))
		      {	
			   if (grisikoein==0){grisikoein=1;krone_ein=0;}else{grisikoein=0;}
		      } 
			
			if ((koorx>=510&&koorx<=610)&&(koory>=310&&koory<=360))
		      {	
			   if (krone_ein==0){krone_ein=1;grisikoein=0;}else{krone_ein=0;}
		      } 
			
			if ((koorx>=10&&koorx<=50)&&(koory>=20&&koory<=60)&&(sperre==0))
		      {	
				klickclip.play();           //Ausgabe Klickgeräusch  
		    	if (hochklick==0){hochklick=wertigkeiten[1];}else{tiefklick=wertigkeiten[1];sperre=1;}
		    	if (tiefklick>0){jetzt_klicken=0;punktestand=punktestand+(hochklick-tiefklick);                   th1.interrupt();//wenn beide Klicks durchgeführt
		       neuerwert=hochklick-tiefklick;
		       if(grisikoein==1){if(neuerwert%2==0){punktestand=punktestand+(hochklick-tiefklick);}else{if(tiefklick>hochklick){punktestand=punktestand+1*(hochklick-tiefklick);}else{punktestand=punktestand-2*(hochklick-tiefklick);}hochklick=tiefklick=0;}}
		    	//if(tiefklick==0){hochklick=0;}else{punktestand=punktestand+(hochklick-tiefklick);hochklick=tiefklick=0;} 
		    	koorx=koory=0;//
		       if(krone_ein==1){if(hochklick%tiefklick==0){punktestand=punktestand+4*(hochklick-tiefklick);}else{if(tiefklick>hochklick){punktestand=punktestand+1*(hochklick-tiefklick);}else{punktestand=punktestand-3*(hochklick-tiefklick);}hochklick=tiefklick=0;}}}
```

Wie gesagt, innerhalb Eclipse hör ich den Ton.


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Feb 2007)

Guck mal in die Java-Konsole, wenn du das Programm außerhalb von Eclipse ausführst, ob dort Fehlermeldungen auflaufen.


----------



## Guest (26. Feb 2007)

Das ist ja das Kuriose, in der Java-Konsole tauchen keinerlei Fehlermeldungen auf.


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Feb 2007)

Auch schon mal mit einem anderen Browser probiert?


----------

